# Which Burton Bindings?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Your prices are completely incorrect, hence your confusion.


----------



## jmart21 (Nov 26, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Your prices are completely incorrect, hence your confusion.


These prices are completely correct. As in, this is what I can buy them for today.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That must be a mislabel or you're looking at this years Custom ReFlex vs. last year everything else. The Malavita does have more "tech" features than the Cartel, but it really just comes down to what you're looking for out of the binding. 

Basically it goes like this. Meat and potatoes softer park binding, Custom. Meat and potatoes stiffer all mountain binding, Mission. Startin to get fancy handle anything, Cartel. Responsive do anything with fanciness and comfort, Malavita. Cartel with ultimate comfort and tech, Genesis.

Burton is still listing the Cartel as stiffer than the Malavita. I think it's safe to say everyone is agreeing that's not the case. The frames generally ride the same between the two and the Cartel highback is torsionally softer (more playful up top).

So, are you a muscler of your board, someone that manhandles your gear while you ride? Malavita or Mission. Do you ride a little more loose or fluid or relaxed? Cartel or Genesis. Budget and want something forgiving? Custom.


----------



## jmart21 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nivek said:


> That must be a mislabel or you're looking at this years Custom ReFlex vs. last year everything else. The Malavita does have more "tech" features than the Cartel, but it really just comes down to what you're looking for out of the binding.
> 
> *Basically it goes like this. Meat and potatoes softer park binding, Custom. Meat and potatoes stiffer all mountain binding, Mission. Startin to get fancy handle anything, Cartel. Responsive do anything with fanciness and comfort, Malavita. Cartel with ultimate comfort and tech, Genesis.
> *
> ...


Thank you very much.

I'd say I'm more of a fluid kind of rider. Maybe I'll pick up the Cartel Re:Flex for $161.

And yes, these could very well be the 2012 versions. Now that I've looked on burtons website, the appearance of the Cartels and Malavitas is slightly different.

*EDIT:* I've located a pair of 2012 restricted Cartels on eBay. From what I can gather (in one of your previous posts) the only difference is the customizable strap setup. Correct?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm an aggressive rider that likes a stiff binding for ALL my riding (Fernie freeriding to Lake Louise kickers) and I use Diodes for all.

That said, I've got Cartels on a Custom camber for a play board and like them a lot. They're very comfy and compared to anything I felt in the 90s are very responsive. They're not diode stiff but they're a good overall binding. Super comfy big straps. :thumbsup:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

jmart21 said:


> *EDIT:* I've located a pair of 2012 restricted Cartels on eBay. From what I can gather (in one of your previous posts) the only difference is the customizable strap setup. Correct?


If by 2012 you mean the 2011-2012 version, than the answer is no. Cartel highback (and straps) changed between 2011-12 and 2012-13. The older highback is stiffer than the current one (it is also the one that is still on the Mission up to today).


----------



## IWOTM8 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just starting riding again after about 4-5 years also. Everything has changed a lot, it took me forever to set up my new bindings lol. 

Why not buy new?? I bought the 2014 cartel reflex and like them a lot. Also if you buy new boots they fit really snug now and it blows my mind how light they are. (2014 burton rulers)


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Meat and potatoes stiffer all mountain binding, Mission. Startin to get fancy handle anything, Cartel. Responsive do anything with fanciness and comfort, Malavita. Cartel with ultimate comfort and tech, Genesis.
> 
> So, are you a muscler of your board, someone that manhandles your gear while you ride? Malavita or Mission.


I'm surprised Missions aren't more popular around here. Maybe I haven't been here long enough or I missed it, but for the money they seem to be damn good bindings that would work well for 95 percent of the riding public. Of course, I'm not in the know as well as you or many other folks but I'm a decent researcher and have a pair of older Missions and that's my opinion on it.

Edited for typo.


----------



## jmart21 (Nov 26, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> If by 2012 you mean the 2011-2012 version, than the answer is no. Cartel highback (and straps) changed between 2011-12 and 2012-13. The older highback is stiffer than the current one (it is also the one that is still on the Mission up to today).


Well looks like I lost that ebay auction; so lets scratch that idea. Thanks for the reply though. 




IWOTM8 said:


> I just starting riding again after about 4-5 years also. Everything has changed a lot, it took me forever to set up my new bindings lol.
> 
> Why not buy new?? I bought the 2014 cartel reflex and like them a lot. Also if you buy new boots they fit really snug now and it blows my mind how light they are. (2014 burton rulers)


Glad I'm not alone.

These bindings will be bought new. It just looks like the site I'm buying from has some of last years stock and I can get a set of Cartels Re:Flex for $169.

I think these are what I will go with. Unless anyone thinks I'm crazy for not paying the extra $18 for last years Malavitas...?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

from Nivek's thread last year: 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/51782-malavita-est-vs-cartel-est-vs.html

Quote: 

All on a 152 Easy Livin. 150lbs, 22 wide, 18/-12, size 9 Flow Hylites.

After riding all three back to back the Malavita is the overall stiffest. The frames of the Mala and Gen are the same and a littlse softer than the Cartel becaue of the Hinge. But with the way the Hinge works, though it softens them up a bit tip to tail, they're both still a little more responsive. The hinge lets you direct more energy to the tips.

Genesis:
The best way I can find to decribe the highback is all the benefits of a urethane back without any of the faults. You dont feel it on your boot but its there 100% when you drive into it. When you push through the side it does give, so compared to its "predecessor" the Prophecy it is not as aggressive or responsive. With the way Burtons Flying V works this isnt too much of an issue though. With the extra bit of rocker outside the camber zone you're really directed more towards driving the board with centered weight. So you aren't really driving into the outside of the highback much since when you try you just sort of wash out unless your super on top of it and in grippy conditions. So, these are a comfy responsive all mountain freestyle binding. On a cambered deck or something you can really drive into the tail on the highback will be more of a factor.

Cartel:
It rides softer. Like with the Genesis it isnt really different driving through turns on Flying V. Where you feel the softness is playing around on your tips. In my opinion for Burtons direction this is exactly what they needed to do with the Cartel. The last couple years its been more an all mountain/freereide feel, giving it just a bit of softness to the inside brought it back to the all mountain/ freestyle killer it used to be. In my opinion it is the best Cartel yet. Without the hinge it just felt like a more precise ride and for a higher end jumper the hingeless frame I think makes more sense. Its just a bit more accurate.

Malaita:
The whole idea of riding your ankle strap a click or two looser because of the hammock is sound. I felt more comfortable in the binding that way and felt like it rode more the way it was designed. In reality this was the stiffest of the three. The highback just makes that difference. Again, on Flying V you really only notice it when playing around. It's stiffer to the inside and makes for manipulating the board more powerful. For the higher end park rider that likes a bit more of a skate pop these are money. Otherwise they are a great do anything binding with a good chunk of response and a dash of playability with the Hinge.

ReFlex:
This changes some things. I didnt ride the ReFlex version, but the Mala and Gen have the same baseplate. So in realtion to each other they just both get an equal amount stiffer. Not much, just a hair really. But with the Cartel since it doesnt have Hinge in EST the overall feel of the binding is more or less just the difference between EST and ReFlex. So since the Mala and Gen get a bit more precise and the Cartel basically stays the same, the relation between the three changes between EST and ReFlex. 

Overall how I'd categorize the three:
Malavita EST-High end park rider that likes a little more skatey pop or a general all mountain comfy ride.
Malavita ReFlex-High end parkk rider, solid comfy all mountain ride.
Cartel EST-park destroyer who knows what they're doing and wants some precison.
Cartel Reflex-Park destroyer who likes some more play in the highback.
Genesis EST-Rides everything, long days, and not afraid to spend $$.
Genesis ReFlex-Responsive binding for someone that liked the idea of a urethane highback but thought they were just a bit too loose.

For matchups with decks I think the Cartle and Gen depend on how the board is meant to be ridden. They'll feel softer on boards you drive into the tips more with and "stiffer" on boards you stay more centered on. Straight back the response between the two was minutely different with the Gen being just bairly more relaxed. The two part back and all.

ENDquote

I'd get the vitas myself, I think that the three upper end burton bindings are generally more comfy vs the middle range, but it's a close call.


----------



## jmart21 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lamps said:


> from Nivek's thread last year:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/51782-malavita-est-vs-cartel-est-vs.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for this; a very good read.

when you say the "3 upper end bindings", which ones are you referring to? Are Cartels considered "middle range" versus Malavitas as "upper end"?

I ask, because the way i see it; for my experience level and riding style I'll be riding a nice set of bindings (better than the freestlyes i used to use), whether i choose Cartel or Malavita's. I know I'll be satisfied with either.

*What I keep asking myself:* Is it a no brainer to pay an extra $18 to go from Cartels to Malavitas? Are the Malavitas generally considered "better" than the Cartels (in the same way you would consider Customs "better" than freestyles)?

*EDIT:* Nevermind; I see all that is now left in stock for Malavitas are LRG. I'm a size 9 and thinking I should be going with a medium.


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

buysnow has vitas in medium, although I'm unsure if I like that color.

Going to pick up the vitas myself in medium, after just cancelling my evo order of larges. Hopefully they play nice with my new Rossi Templar


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

looking at Burton's website is hard.


----------

